# Gerd and autoimmune diseases



## Mary Popp (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi, I'm new to this board. In March of 2000 I was stricken with a rare autoimmune disease called Dermatomyositis. One of the side effects of the disease is Gerd. The disease causes weakness in most of the muscles of the body. That includes the round muscles that control the acid reflux. As part of the cancer screening that is required after my diagnose it was discovered that I had Gerd. I have been taking Protonix in the morning and Zantac in the evening for two years. Recently that medication didn't seem to help at all. When I contacted my doctor he doubled my protonix and told me to take malox whenever I needed additional relief. I have always been concerned that the medication was knocking out the very acid I needed to digest my foods properly. My disease requires me to take many medications. The most powerful of which is Cellcept. It is used to keep transplant patients from rejecting donated organs. In my case it shuts down my immune system to keep it from destroying my body. I have made it a point to try and eat yogart at least evey other day. For a long time I was on antibotics because the drugs that knock out my immune system make me likely to catch everything that comes down the pike. I fight a constant battle with yeast, especially on my skin. Recently someone on a forum for my disease mentioned probiotics. I would appreciate any respones or suggestions any of you might have. Mary P


----------

